# 6ft olympic bars for power rack



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

hey all

anyone know were i can get a 6ft bar the will fit a power rack, the space between the collars need to be greater then 46"

i have found 1 from gymrats but its £120

any body got any ideas

cheers


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

bump


----------



## fcasey (Aug 30, 2008)

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/powerhouse-6-foot-chrome-olympic-barbell-600lb.php


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

You could ask powertec free phone 08007834506


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

fcasey said:


> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/powerhouse-6-foot-chrome-olympic-barbell-600lb.php


the ends look to long, but i will give them a ring see what they say

heres a pic of the 6ft that would fit, notice hot short the ends are and, for £129

6ft bar

thanks


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

freddee said:


> You could ask powertec free phone 08007834506


its not a powertec rack, its bodymax cf475 from powerhouse fitness


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

sorry also you could try ebay I have seen seven feet olympic bars for about 80 quid..


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

Don't know if you sorted it out but I found out the internal width of a 6ft bar is 52 inches, the length between the collars. So it will fit a 46 inch width rack fine. I just did all the measurements as I am also seriously looking into it myself 

EDIT: just to add, the width of the bar ends are about 10 inches, 9 inches space for plates and an inch for the collar.

The one from powerhouse fitness above will fit fine, as I believe should all 6ft olympic bars, regardless of who made it.. I think!

Hope that helps.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

aren't 6' bars a little short (and light)?

7' is the standard size


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

robc said:


> Don't know if you sorted it out but I found out the internal width of a 6ft bar is 52 inches, the length between the collars. So it will fit a 46 inch width rack fine. I just did all the measurements as I am also seriously looking into it myself
> 
> EDIT: just to add, the width of the bar ends are about 10 inches, 9 inches space for plates and an inch for the collar.
> 
> ...


not all 6 ft bars will fit look here http://www.gymratz.co.uk/olympic-international-6ft-bar the 6ft bars that will fit are "international bars" were the rest wont,

i contacted phf and they said no 6ft bar will fit there power rack only 7ft shows how much they know


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

UK muscle man said:


> not all 6 ft bars will fit look here http://www.gymratz.co.uk/olympic-international-6ft-bar the 6ft bars that will fit are "international bars" were the rest wont,
> 
> i contacted phf and they said no 6ft bar will fit there power rack only 7ft shows how much they know


Oh I see. Bit strange to be honest, it must mean the non international bars have wider bar ends.. and less internal width.

Thanks for pointing that out


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

robc said:


> Oh I see. Bit strange to be honest, it must mean the non international bars have wider bar ends.. and less internal width.
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out


yeah exactly, most 6ft bars have 43" between the sleeves and most racks need 46", the easiest way to tell is like you said the internal width, like the golds gym 6ft bar http://www.ukfitnesssupplies.co.uk/ProductDetail.asp?ProductID=3021 look the ends are longer,

if your still looking for a 6ft bar, this is the cheapest ive came across

http://www.idass.com/acatalog/Bars_and_Collars.html, but have no info on the shop and its half the price gymratz sell them forso could be dodgy


----------



## mug2k (Jun 29, 2009)

UK muscle man said:


> yeah exactly, most 6ft bars have 43" between the sleeves and most racks need 46", the easiest way to tell is like you said the internal width, like the golds gym 6ft bar http://www.ukfitnesssupplies.co.uk/ProductDetail.asp?ProductID=3021 look the ends are longer,
> 
> if your still looking for a 6ft bar, this is the cheapest ive came across
> 
> http://www.idass.com/acatalog/Bars_and_Collars.html, but have no info on the shop and its half the price gymratz sell them forso could be dodgy


Just wondered if you found one (after 5 years I bloody hope so), I've seen a few on ebay but they all seem to have the smaller length inner-sleeve.


----------

